# Who uses Top Tier gas all the time?



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a 99 Montana and in early 2000's late 90's had GM typical fuel sender problem with fuel gauges being inaccurate. I corrected the problem by using GM fuel detergent solution which worked wonders, since then I've used top-tier gas and not a problem, I've had the van since new.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

4


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Number 5 for me! 

I Always use 91 + Octane only because there is no ethonal in 91+ ....

Playing it safe just because its a NEW engine.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

First time ive ever heard of it, had to look it up on the web. Now I know in Canada that only the following companies have it. Chevron Canada, Esso, Petro Canada, Shell Canada.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have 3 top tier fuel stations within 20 minutes of my house. Not much of a point to not using one of them.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Number 5 for me!
> 
> I Always use 91 + Octane only because there is no ethonal in 91+ ....
> 
> Playing it safe just because its a NEW engine.


Come down to the U.S. buddy and you'll laugh at how untrue this statement is!

Lol. Only Sunoco for me. Only retailer in the northeast with 91 (for much cheaper too) in addition to 93. I can get 91 Octane for about $.10 - $.15 cheaper than 93 at the stations next door! Sunoco is top tier in Canada but not the US. But it was better than Exxon and about the same as Shell when I tried those for several tanks.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's *Shell 87-octane *for wife's LTZ.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

OverHeight said:


> First time ive ever heard of it, had to look it up on the web. Now I know in Canada that only the following companies have it. Chevron Canada, Esso, Petro Canada, Shell Canada.


I'm pretty sure all stations in ontario have 0% ethanol when using 91 Octane... at least that's what i remember...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

No TT stations around me. So all the gas it burns is non-TT by definition. I do use a little bit of Marvel Mystery Oil in every fillup.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kwik Trip, Shell, Holiday, Mobile and US Oil (Express Convenience Center) are the most common Top Tier Stations for me. If I am home I almost never fill up at any of these places because the local Sams Club has a gas station and it is usually 7-10 cents cheaper than every one else. 

Not related to the thread topic but our Sams Club also has a car wash that only has one choice. It is a premium wash that would cost you $9-10 anywhere else around here for only $6. I definitely enjoy putting it to use.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tell me if you guys have noticed this.... I usually do use Shell, however occasionally I buy Speedway which is not a top tier fuel. I have noticed that I get 1-2 miles per gallon more on average when I use the Speedway gas. I know that a top tier fuel has more additives in it and more additives equal less fuel economy.


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

i have 3 ESSO stations within 5km of my apt. so its top tier always and the non top tier stations are only 1-2cents cheaper per liter anyway.


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

ok, i haven't even had my cruze three weeks yet and have only been to the gas station once, but...
for me, it's only gonna be mobil (87 octane) and four ounces of lucas fuel treatment at each refueling!
(with previously driving a 2005 pontiac grand grix gtp, i'll miss the supercharged series 2 3800 but it's so nice to not have to use 93 octane - saving a good $10-$15 each trip to the gas station!)


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Is using top tier really that big of a deal? Tomorrow is my 1 week of owning my LT1 and dealer didn't talk about it at all.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Is using top tier really that big of a deal? Tomorrow is my 1 week of owning my LT1 and dealer didn't talk about it at all.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


It has additives that allow your car to burn the fuel more cleanly. GM recommends a fuel system cleaner every so often if you don't use top tier fuel.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

What is considered top tier? I saw the list but if I don't have one of those stations around me am I wasting money putting 91 in the tank? 

I appreciate the help! 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> What is considered top tier? I saw the list but if I don't have one of those stations around me am I wasting money putting 91 in the tank?
> 
> I appreciate the help!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Yeah, you really are wasting money. The car is tuned for 87 octane. 91 octane is simply harder to burn. You only need this on higher compression motors that require it to prevent knock. 

What zip code are you in? Have you checked gasbuddy for stations near your area?


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

The first four months I continued using my local SuperAmerica (Speedway other places) which is NOT top tier. After reading about it on this forum, and that it is specifically recommended in the owners manual, I switched to Top Tier. Guess I should have read the whole manual when I bought the car:uhh:.

I go to Holiday stations now, which are convenient enough and as a bonus they are a Minnesota company. It's cheap insurance for my car, along with supporting the local economy.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

About ten fill ups on my Cruze and it has been Top Tier all the way! I'm lucky to have a couple of Shell stations equal distance from me (less than 2 miles) that also take a grocer's customer loyalty discount. There are other Top Tier brands in my area also. I was also able to use Top Tier only on a recent 1000 mile trip. I wouldn't hesitate to use a brand that is not Top Tier rated if I need to. I just wouldn't use it on a regular basis because of the possibility of buildup inside the engine. I find the concept that a gasoline with additives gives less mileage than one without. I would think that keeping the engine clean is the best way to go for fuel economy. My brother has a Passat and he won't use Shell gas in it because he says the car doesn't like it. I told him that Volkswagen recommends Shell because Volkswagen is in the Top Tier program.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> am I wasting money putting 91 in the tank?


If you are the 1.4T pure stock (tuned has no choice) than you aren't wasting your money if premium performance is what you are looking for. The Turbo on the Cruze actually does knock on 87 Oct, at least it did for me in heavy acceleration (I could feel it stall when merging). 91 Octane cleared that up for me. So if you plan on keeping your car for longevity or just like having your Cruze with a lil more kick, 91 Octane isn't a waste of money. It will run on 87 fine for 100,000 miles! What happens after that only time will tell.... But the Cruze 1.4T runs better with higher octane fuel it was actually endorsed by GM. It is just able to use 87 to stay competitive in sales. But honestly, if your willing to spend $20K+ for a vehicle but can't afford an extra $2 at the pump, which is no more than $100-$200 per year, you probably shouldn't bother buying a new car... Lease it... then you won't give two sh*ts what fuel you put in it!

As far as top tier. It's probably overhyped in its effectiveness. My car hated Exxon but loves Sunoco. Whats the explanation on that?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> If you are the 1.4T pure stock (tuned has no choice) than you aren't wasting your money if premium performance is what you are looking for. The Turbo on the Cruze actually does knock on 87 Oct, at least it did for me in heavy acceleration (I could feel it stall when merging). 91 Octane cleared that up for me. So if you plan on keeping your car for longevity or just like having your Cruze with a lil more kick, 91 Octane isn't a waste of money. It will run on 87 fine for 100,000 miles! What happens after that only time will tell.... But the Cruze 1.4T runs better with higher octane fuel it was actually endorsed by GM. It is just able to use 87 to stay competitive in sales. But honestly, if your willing to spend $20K+ for a vehicle but can't afford an extra $2 at the pump, which is no more than $100-$200 per year, you probably shouldn't bother buying a new car... Lease it... then you won't give two sh*ts what fuel you put in it!
> 
> As far as top tier. It's probably overhyped in its effectiveness. My car hated Exxon but loves Sunoco. Whats the explanation on that?


Well then, I've learned something today. I've been reading by everyone around here that the car was tuned to run on 87 octane. I wonder if the bluetooth OBD2 adapter I just bought to use with Torque on my phone will show KR. 

Next fuel-up, I'll try 89 or 93 octane. We don't have 91 octane around here. 

I haven't felt any stalling or KR when driving mine hard, and I know what it feels like from back when I tuned my L67 (SC 3800) with hptuners. I do plan on keeping the car a while. I'm guessing my lack of KR might be attributed to the below freezing temperatures outside right now. You think 89 octane would suffice to reduce knock, or does it really run better with 91/93?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well then, I've learned something today. I've been reading by everyone around here that the car was tuned to run on 87 octane.
> 
> Next fuel-up, I'll try 89 or 93 octane. We don't have 91 octane around here.
> 
> You think 89 octane would suffice to reduce knock, or does it really run better with 91/93?


I'm using anecdotal experience here. I don't know if it was actual knock, but back in August when temps were at 85F my car couldnt make a pass over 60 mph for the life of it on 87 octane. It would downshift to 5th... then stall.. then downshift to 4th.. chill at the redline.. stall a bit.. then move. When I tried 91 Octane... that went away. That was the only issue I had. The extra octane doesn't help MPG or anything like that though. 

I did read in another thread about this topic that someone did have an app that detected knock on the 1.4T with 87 Octane even in winter.

Where are you from?



XtremeRevolution said:


> I wonder if the bluetooth OBD2 adapter I just bought to use with Torque on my phone will show KR.


Let me know the results!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm using anecdotal experience here. I don't know if it was actual knock, but back in August when temps were at 85F my car couldnt make a pass over 60 mph for the life of it on 87 octane. It would downshift to 5th... then stall.. then downshift to 4th.. chill at the redline.. stall a bit.. then move. When I tried 91 Octane... that went away. That was the only issue I had. The extra octane doesn't help MPG or anything like that though.
> 
> I did read in another thread about this topic that someone did have an app that detected knock on the 1.4T with 87 Octane even in winter.
> 
> ...


I'm from the southwest Chicago suburbs, New Lenox to be exact. 

I'll let you know the results when it arrives in the mail. If it does scan for KR, I'll let you know if I get any. All engines are built differently as you know. Even in the 3800 SC world, some people get KR right out of the factory, while others can drop from a 3.8" to a 3.5" pulley and get no KR on a stock tune.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

TopTier always


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> If you are the 1.4T pure stock (tuned has no choice) than you aren't wasting your money if premium performance is what you are looking for. The Turbo on the Cruze actually does knock on 87 Oct, at least it did for me in heavy acceleration (I could feel it stall when merging). 91 Octane cleared that up for me. So if you plan on keeping your car for longevity or just like having your Cruze with a lil more kick, 91 Octane isn't a waste of money. It will run on 87 fine for 100,000 miles! What happens after that only time will tell.... But the Cruze 1.4T runs better with higher octane fuel it was actually endorsed by GM. It is just able to use 87 to stay competitive in sales. But honestly, if your willing to spend $20K+ for a vehicle but can't afford an extra $2 at the pump, which is no more than $100-$200 per year, you probably shouldn't bother buying a new car... Lease it... then you won't give two sh*ts what fuel you put in it!
> 
> As far as top tier. It's probably overhyped in its effectiveness. My car hated Exxon but loves Sunoco. Whats the explanation on that?


I do have the 2012 1.4T, pure stock, had it for 1 week today. The only station that I can find near me with top tier certification is Shell. I definitely plan to keep this car for a long time, and want to use the best fuel I can. Of course The day after I filled up with 87 I see this thread, go figure! 
So what octane should I go with? (assuming all shell grades are top tier.)

I am from Cleveland, Ohio by the way.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

LS 6 MT. I only use premium because of the tune. I could use 89 but 93 seems to work better. I used to use 87 b4 the tune.Just paid 3.24 gal for Shell 93 octane(10 cents off from Kroger fuel reward). That is all.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I try to use Shell or Marathon gas in Cincinnati. I have used Sam's gas(refined by the Johnson refinery in Oklahoma) and my car ran like crap. Never use it again in my Cruze. So while it may be cheaper it does nothing good for my car!! Sam's is cheaper because they are a day behind pricing for gas and like anything else made by Sams/Walmart it is not worth what you are paying for it. My 2 Cents:sarcasm::2cents::2cents:



SeanM402 said:


> Kwik Trip, Shell, Holiday, Mobile and US Oil (Express Convenience Center) are the most common Top Tier Stations for me. If I am home I almost never fill up at any of these places because the local Sams Club has a gas station and it is usually 7-10 cents cheaper than every one else.
> 
> Not related to the thread topic but our Sams Club also has a car wash that only has one choice. It is a premium wash that would cost you $9-10 anywhere else around here for only $6. I definitely enjoy putting it to use.


----------



## MarkG (Jan 7, 2012)

I have used TT day one (read in the manual as recommended ) it's a no brainer for me because I'm lucky enough to have 3 stations within a few miles from my home to choose from. They compete with each other to be the first to lower (and raise) their prices first.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like the gas wars of the 70s! They don't do that in Cinti. In Cinti, they screw everyone on price! When I buy gas I will use my Kroger rewards via Shell(like Sams I stay away from Kroger gas cheap gas to say they sell everything and convenient for the minivan moms that dont want to go anywhere else!)



MarkG said:


> I have used TT day one (read in the manual as recommended ) it's a no brainer for me because I'm lucky enough to have 3 stations within a few miles from my home to choose from. They compete with each other to be the first to lower (and raise) their prices first.


----------

